# SMBIOS messge



## tomgee88 (Jul 28, 2008)

Running W8.1, At startup get message "Please check SMBIOS data & write correct value, The hardware configuration field is default value"
PC Toshiba L70-B. This message started when I updated Windows. Toshiba says its OK and not a problem. Doesn't feel right.
Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks, Tom


----------

